# "God's Not Dead " (movie ) Keeps Its Message Alive



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2014)

*God's Not Dead Keeps Its Message Alive*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jackie-k-cooper/gods-not-dead-keeps-its-m_b_5014864.html


_*God's Not Dead*_ is the latest entry in the Christian/family entertainment market. Directed by Harold Cronk, the movie sends a strong Christian message while being entertaining at the same time. The cast is largely full of lesser known actors with the exception of Kevin Sorbo and Willie Robertson, but all involved play their roles with competence.

The plot involves a college freshman named Josh (Shane Harper) who signs up for a Philosophy class taught by Professor Radisson (Sorbo). On the first day of class Radisson, an atheist, asks the class to sign a statement that "God is dead" so they can skip over that philosophical argument. It must be unanimous by all class members. Josh refuses to sign the statement so Radisson tells him he can have twenty minutes or so in each class session in order to sway the class members to his side. Then there will be a vote by the class as to which side is right.

The challenge is taken though Josh's parents and his girlfriend (Cassidy Gifford) ask him to just let it go. He researches his belief and does a magnificent job of going head to heads with the professor. Of course this stunning ability to debate such a complex issue strains credibility, but in this movie anything is possible.

There are side issues in this movie involving a young woman facing cancer, another woman trying to convince her atheist boyfriend to accept her Christian beliefs, a third woman going against her parents in order to pronounce her faith. There are a lot of challenges in being a Christian and this movie projects a variety of them.

Sorbo is effective as the atheist professor and Harper is strong as the dedicated Christian student. Willie Robertson of _Duck Dynasty_ fame appears as himself in order to make a statement about his beliefs. There is also a solid performance from Tricia LaFache as the young woman with cancer. The musical group Newsboys appear as themselves at the end of the film to present some uplifting songs.

The movie is rated PG for adult themes.

_God's Not Dead_ is not a movie that will appeal to everyone. It is definitely aimed at Christian believers. Still the dramatic context of the script and the talent of the cast could make it entertaining for anyone. It is a bit overdone in the presentation of its message but not as extreme as it could have been.

-------------------------------

_From the Heart of Shimmie_  

As always the 'World' is negative, however God is most definitely ALIVE! 

Oh Yes He Is! God is the Greater One who lives on the inside of us. Who leads and guides us into ALL Truth. Who will never leave us nor forsake us. No matter who doubts or throws their paper stones. 

Jesus is Lord Forever and Ever!


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: "God's Not " (movie )Kee ps Its Message Alive*

This looks really interesting!  This exact plot is what I experienced with my biblical lit teacher in college. It would be her and me defending our beliefs every class. I felt like I was God's little solider in this class.  

Here's the trailer also: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMjo5f9eiX8

My only request for movies like this is....to use more people of color. Am I asking for too much?


----------



## mellowmel (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: "God's Not " (movie )Kee ps Its Message Alive*

Totally missed that this movie was coming out this weekend. Think me and my daughter will go and see it tomorrow. Plus, it was filmed at my alma mater (LSU).


----------



## momi (Mar 24, 2014)

Has anyone seen this?  I plan to go this week - looks like it will be pretty good.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: "God's Not " (movie )Kee ps Its Message Alive*



delitefulmane said:


> This looks really interesting!  This exact plot is what I experienced with my biblical lit teacher in college. It would be her and me defending our beliefs every class. I felt like I was God's little solider in this class.
> 
> Here's the trailer also:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMjo5f9eiX8
> ...


 
  and    

I do like Kevin Sorbo.     He's a real Christian in real life.


----------



## disgtgyal (Mar 24, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> and
> 
> I do like Kevin Sorbo.     He's a real Christian in real life.



I loved him in the movie What If...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: "God's Not " (movie )Kee ps Its Message Alive*



disgtgyal said:


> I loved him in the movie What If...


 
disgtgyal    

I like that movie, too.   He played a very good role there.  Kristie Swanson (his character's former sweetheart), played a very modest, plain, character role, riding a Greyhound bus to Minister the Word of God.  

I won't be a 'spoiler' for those who haven't seen it yet.   It is a very good movie.  

I also like him in a Hallmark Christmas movie where he is transformed into a shopping mall santa as a life lesson.   He's a very good actor.   He also has a healing testimony that the Lord brought him through.  Very inspiring as he shares how he depended on God to bring him through and how God did not fail him.   It brought him closer to the Lord.     He now does a lot of family friendly movies.   I think this is wonderful.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: "God's Not " (movie )Kee ps Its Message Alive*



Shimmie said:


> and
> 
> I do like Kevin Sorbo.  He's a real Christian in real life.


 
I can't believe I said _'Real'_ Christian in_ 'Real'_ Life.   

Looks like I was _really_ serious when I posted this.


----------



## momi (Mar 24, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> I can't believe I said 'Real' Christian in 'Real' Life.  Looks like I was really serious when I posted this.




I understood exactly what you meant and I appreciate it. 

It's great knowing that we are supporting an actor that act actually practices what he preaches... or acts. Lol


----------



## Laela (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: "God's Not " (movie )Kee ps Its Message Alive*

I didn't realize this was opening weekend either..but it's on my list to go see.



momi said:


> Has anyone seen this?  I plan to go this week - looks like it will be pretty good.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: "God's Not " (movie )Kee ps Its Message Alive*

Just came back from the theatre.  The movie exceeded my expectations ... (including how many people of color I would see ... lol).  I highly recommend you all go and see it.  I almost teared up ... my eyes got watery.


----------



## momi (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: "God's Not " (movie )Kee ps Its Message Alive*



loolalooh said:


> Just came back from the theatre.  The movie exceeded my expectations ... (including how many people of color I would see ... lol).  I highly recommend you all go and see it.  I almost teared up ... my eyes got watery.



These are the reviews I've been hearing.  We are looking forward to seeing it this weekend -


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: "God's Not " (movie )Kee ps Its Message Alive*

^^Yay!! Come back and tell us what you think when you do!


----------



## Laela (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: "God's Not " (movie )Kee ps Its Message Alive*

We saw this movie last night and it was more than I expected...we were in a packed theater and it was a great movie experience. So refreshing to come away from a movie inspired, encouraged and excited about God. Money well spent.

We really need more movies like this to flood the theaters  

I look forward to hearing from momi and others who have/plan to see it before I  share any other thoughts.. It should make for a great discussion, IMHO.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm breaking my movie theater rule and plan to see this movie during the month of April.     

I normally do not go to movie theaters, .   After reading the reviews and others talk about this, it's worth the attendance.


----------



## Laela (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone else plan to go see "God's Not Dead 2" ?
Here's the trailer!

http://godsnotdeadthemovie.com/


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 3, 2016)

Laela said:


> Anyone else plan to go see "God's Not Dead 2" ?
> Here's the trailer!
> 
> http://godsnotdeadthemovie.com/


   You remembered this thread...

Thanks, Precious @Laela


----------



## kanozas (Apr 3, 2016)

I need to see the first one.  Love that song, though.  Isn't that DC Talk?  Love them.  Maybe it will play here.


----------



## Laela (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes, Shimmie.. I was going to start a thread but figured adding to this one is appropriate. Do you plan to see the 'sequel'?



Shimmie said:


> You remembered this thread...
> 
> Thanks, Precious @Laela


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 4, 2016)

Laela said:


> Yes, Shimmie.. I was going to start a thread but figured adding to this one is appropriate. Do you plan to see the 'sequel'?


@Laela... I totally forgot that I 'OP'd' this thread, yet you remembered.  You are such a Precious Jewel.


----------



## Laela (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi, Shimmie! You're such a blessing to this Forum 

I hope to see it this weekend... it's not in too many cinemas here.
_Hugz!_


----------



## Laela (Apr 25, 2016)

Update: We (finally) saw this sequel Sunday evening... enjoyed the movie, but it was a bit dizzying how they quickly switched from scene to scene. Had to keep up...Melissa Joan Hart and Robin Givens were great.

The one scene that had me teary eyed was when Grace was concerned about not sensing His presence during prayer and her father used her role as a teacher to reminder her that the teacher is always silent during a test... sure 'nuff those kids came knocking on the door.

I've seen lots of reviews on this movie, but putting the world's criticism aside, the movie serves its purpose! Always love the Newsboys


----------



## blazingthru (May 3, 2016)

I plan to see the sequel I enjoyed the first and watched it atleast four times, my favorite parts, the breakup, I loved that he didn't bend on his decision and she showed her true character, I would like to have seen more of her as he changes the opinions of the class, I loved,loved the scene with the mother and son.  Awesome! I so agree with everything she said and apply it to my own life and way of thinking.  Its been about a year since I seen it but I really liked the show and I look forward to seeing the sequel.


----------



## Laela (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi, Blazin
I know this is old lol... But did you get to see the sequel?


----------



## Farida (Jun 17, 2017)

I actually did not like this movie. The debates were good. However the characters were cliche. The bitter/unhappy non-Christians who need God...it came of a very preachy. 

A lot of the people today who need God are normal, well-adjusted people who live what they believe are fulfilling lives but they don't find Christianity logical or they have been hurt by the church or religion. 

I felt it was a good movie for Christians to enjoy but not an evangelical tool for non-Christians or ex-Christians.


----------



## Laela (Apr 3, 2018)

The *3rd one *is out... I plan to see it as well. Anyone else planning to see it?

@momi
@Shimmie
@Iwanthealthyhair67
@YvetteWithJoy
@newgrowth15
@Sharpened
@Lucia
@mrselle
@Aggie
@Maracujá
@bellatiamarie
@charmingt
@mensa
@nikkiheaven


----------



## Laela (Apr 3, 2018)

*God’s Not Dead 3 Was a Box Office Disaster*
April 2, 2018 by Hemant Mehta

What’d you do this weekend? Watch *John Legend* play Jesus? Well, the folks at Pure Flix were hoping you would go see the latest installment in their _God’s Not Dead_ series, called _God’s Not Dead: A Light in Darkness_.




This one is all about a pastor whose church is on the campus of a public university. The school doesn’t want it there — _persecution!_ — and the pastor will do anything to fight back… even enlist the help of his atheist attorney brother, played by *John Corbett* (of _Sex and the City_ and _My Big Fat Greek Wedding_).

You can take a wild guess as to how the rest of the plot plays out, and you wouldn’t be far off the mark. That’s what we’ve come to expect from Christian movies. They’re predictable, full of stereotypes, and never meant to challenge the core beliefs of their intended audience.

But man oh man, do they make money.

The first _God’s Not Dead_ truly was a phenomenon, making more than $60 million during its run in theaters in 2014. The sequel, which came out in 2016, made $20 million. That likely covered all the production costs and then some, but it wasn’t a blockbuster by any means.

The third one? Not even close to the other two.

We can only judge it financially based on the opening weekend, but here’s a quick comparison.

_God’s Not Dead_ made $9,217,013 in 780 theaters (an average of $11,817) its first weekend.

_God’s Not Dead 2_ made $7,623,662 in 2,419 theaters (an average of $3,152).

_God’s Not Dead: A Light in Darkness_ made an estimated $2,630,000 in 1,693 theaters (an average of $1,553).

How bad is that? _Kirk Cameron’s Saving Christmas_ made more money per theater on its opening weekend, and that movie’s one of the worst rated films in IMDb’s history.


_God’s Not Dead 3_ didn’t just do poorly as far as movies go, it did poorly as far as _God’s Not Dead_ movies go. They can’t blame this one on some anti-Christian bias since they made the movie and atheists were never the target audience.
Keep in mind that, with few exceptions, these films make less money every subsequent weekend. So this one may have already hit its peak. And it’s not like the reviews will inspire people to see it based on word of mouth. Here’s a sampling of what critics have said:

*It features all of the familiar elements from the two previous films*: a persecution-complex, an ‘us vs. them’ attitude, and visions of the brave faithful going up against a hostile secular society. [Link]

…

_A Light In Darkness_ isn’t as offensive as the first film… but it’s not far behind, *an emblematic film for the foul moment*. [Link]

…

*These movies are fundamentalist propaganda* aimed at people who are convinced their religion is under attack in this country just because it doesn’t exempt them from the Constitution. [Link]

…

God’s Not Dead: A Light in Darkness isn’t just the conclusion of the most successful film trilogy made for the evangelical market, *it’s the first time a Facebook argument has metastasized into a movie*. [Link]

Yeesh. No wonder the film has a 15% rating on Rotten Tomatoes.

Here’s the silver lining: Unlike the previous films, this one didn’t end in a cliffhanger. Let’s hope that means they’re finally putting this franchise to rest, never to resurrect again.


Read more at http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friend...as-a-box-office-disaster/#y4f1baeQbhJVfaU2.99


----------



## momi (Apr 3, 2018)

Laela said:


> The *3rd one *is out... I plan to see it as well. Anyone else planning to see it?
> 
> @momi
> @Shimmie
> ...



I really try to do my part and support Christian movies when they come out but in the back of my mind I wondered if this one should have gone straight to DVD...  I subscribe to Pure Flix and do plant see it whenever it airs there.

On another note, we did see the Paul movie opening weekend.  It was heavy but really good.


----------



## Laela (Apr 4, 2018)

^^ Good point,  perhaps it was best to put it out on DVD and not franchise it. I try to support any Christian film. Not sure I'll see Paul, The Apostle, though...seems too Hollywoodsy with Halle's ex in it..lol.. seriously I've read mixed reviews and seems  to fall short of being "true to the book".


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 4, 2018)

Laela said:


> The *3rd one *is out... I plan to see it as well. Anyone else planning to see it?
> 
> @momi
> @Shimmie
> ...





Hey, lady.

I think I saw the first of these movies. IIRC, I wasn't all that impressed. I did not even know they had a second and third one out. I likely won't see it. I am big into apologetics, though, and I support it. I tend to invest in books rather than movies in this area.

I hope you enjoy it if you see it!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Apr 5, 2018)

Laela said:


> The *3rd one *is out... I plan to see it as well. Anyone else planning to see it?
> 
> @momi
> @Shimmie
> ...


I did not know there was a Part 3 until I saw your tag. I will wait for it to come to Netflix and probably watch it there.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Laela (Apr 7, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy, I understand  and yes, I'll likely go see it as I've supported the first two...

@newgrowth15, you're very welcome,  sis


----------

